# Pregnancy in the field



## lisha (Sep 1, 2013)

I am currently an EMT student. I'm married with one child but looking forward to having more. I'm excited about perusing my license and entering the field without slowing down at all. I know I want more kids but I'm not sure what kind of work at all is offered to pregnant EMT's. My husband is disappointed because he thinks were just never gonna have any more kids due to my choice of career. Can somebody give me some kind of advice as to what options are offered to pregnant women. I keep trying to reassure my husband that there is still a chance we can make this happen. In the same token, I'm also scared that I am going to love being an EMT so much that I'm not gonna want to slow down for more kids because of being out due to the pregnancy. Someone please help!!:unsure:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2013)

For my employment company pregnant females are kept in the field as long as they and their doctors feel comfortable. Once they are told to take it easy they are placed on "light duty". For us that means you are moved out of the field and placed into an office position doing many various things (mostly paperwork).


----------



## lisha (Sep 1, 2013)

What if light duty isn't offered? Like my school doesn't even tolerate pregnancy during clinicals. They pull you right out and tell you come back next semester because of the liability. I guess I'm just looking for that reassurance that there is a possibility for more kids after I enter the field.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2013)

lisha said:


> What if light duty isn't offered? Like my school doesn't even tolerate pregnancy during clinicals. They pull you right out and tell you come back next semester because of the liability. I guess I'm just looking for that reassurance that there is a possibility for more kids after I enter the field.



School is a little different then employment at a company. All of the local companies around here have light duty for injured or pregnant employees. I can't speak for your area.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 1, 2013)

If they don't offer light duty, then they don't offer light duty. You just have to make sure your finances are in good shape and you can afford not to work for how ever many weeks you're off the car. At some agencies you can use your short term disability while you are off during pregnancy, especially if you are on bed rest or something because of health issues. However I suspect that this varies from state to state or company to company.


----------



## lisha (Sep 1, 2013)

Have either of you worked with a pregnant EMT or have been pregnant while working? Was it a hassle? Was it an inconvenience to people around you?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes I have worked with one pregnant female. There were a lot issues. She would not eat while on duty or when she did eat she would eat just candy. She would often get dizzy and light headed on scene. Once she passed out and 2 other units had to be called in to transport her and the original patient (I was not working with her this day). 

Shortly after that incident management forced her to go on light duty.


----------



## lisha (Sep 1, 2013)

How far along was she before they forced out on light duty?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2013)

lisha said:


> How far along was she before they forced out on light duty?



If I recall correctly it was around 4 months


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Sep 1, 2013)

One of my coworkers made it to about 7 months before she pulled herself off the ambulance.  I don't think she had that many problems and she never complained.  She took about a month off after the baby was born and then she was right back on a bus!


----------



## EMS49393 (Sep 1, 2013)

I had planned to work until 34 weeks with my current pregnancy. Only stopped at 24 weeks because I was diagnosed with leukemia and will now be in the hospital through my delivery (she's scheduled at 30 weeks). I had no problem doing my job while pregnant. I was even dealing with diabetes and still had no problems packing good snacks like peanut butter and jelly uncrustables and crackers in case I needed a boost in my blood sugar. I had no trouble lifting or doing my other duties. I'm confident I would have made it pretty close to that 34 weeks had I not gotten cancer. 

I kept in frequent contact with my bosses about my pregnancy and I was well monitored by my OB because I'm high risk at 38 years old. We do have light duty options but I prefer being a paramedic to a paper pusher. 

Whether you can work this job while pregnant is dependent on how healthy and strong you are during your pregnancy and if you have any complications that will make it hard to continue the physical aspect of the job. 

Three other women were pregnant at my job this year. One went on light duty early but the other two worked regular duty up to about a week before delivery.


----------



## lisha (Sep 1, 2013)

EMS49393 said:


> I had planned to work until 34 weeks with my current pregnancy. Only stopped at 24 weeks because I was diagnosed with leukemia and will now be in the hospital through my delivery (she's scheduled at 30 weeks). I had no problem doing my job while pregnant. I was even dealing with diabetes and still had no problems packing good snacks like peanut butter and jelly uncrustables and crackers in case I needed a boost in my blood sugar. I had no trouble lifting or doing my other duties. I'm confident I would have made it pretty close to that 34 weeks had I not gotten cancer.
> 
> I kept in frequent contact with my bosses about my pregnancy and I was well monitored by my OB because I'm high risk at 38 years old. We do have light duty options but I prefer being a paramedic to a paper pusher.
> 
> ...




Wow.... Thank you so much for telling your story. I'm very grateful of you. First and foremost, congrats on your pregnancy. Secondly, I'm very sorry for your diagnosis. You make me feel very confident in knowing that when I'm good and ready to have more children, I can! Thank you again so very much.:wub:


----------



## LEB343 (Sep 3, 2013)

I am currently 4 months pregnant and working on a 24 hr 911 ambulance. I plan on working in the field for another 2-3 months if I can. It helps when you have an awesome partner who does all of the heavy lifting. I asked HR of my company if they had light duty for me when i can no longer work, and they pretty much said no because they reserve those spots for workmans comp people. I am a field instructor though and the head of the clinical department said she can give me some office work to do. Good luck and ask around your company for any light duty work!


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 3, 2013)

I had huge issues with carsickness when I was working and pregnant.  In later pregnancies, I had symphysis pubis disfunction, which got in the way of walking- much less doing heavy lifting. I had huge babies. 

 For me, I decided that I would work in the streets as long as I could fit my regular pants, and I had already cross trained in the comm center and worked there afterward. 

In later pregnancies (I carried 5 babies to term) I was a SAHM, and started back to work when the youngest was 2 or so.


----------



## unleashedfury (Sep 6, 2013)

my former partner worked all the way up till she busted.. Literally. she had her water break on shift.

School is different much different rules and concerns of liability when it comes to special situations. 

OTOH. When your in the field most jobs will allow you to work as long as you can handle yourself without putting yourself the baby, your crew or patient in danger. Light duty is usually reserved for people on workmans comp claims so plan ahead or see if you can land a dispatch job or the such in the event you can't be in the field anymore. For the most part as long as your healthy and you have a good pregnancy I don't see why you cant work pregnant.


----------



## Victoria (Sep 6, 2013)

That is insane, props to her.


----------



## unleashedfury (Sep 6, 2013)

Victoria said:


> That is insane, props to her.



It wasn't her plan.. It was her last shift until the baby came. Well 4 am came and she thought she peed herself.. Then got up and was like wait a minute here this isn't pee... Wakes up her partner and says hey dude I gotta go,, I'm in labor.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 6, 2013)

An example of "Never place EMS above family. You're always one back injury away from EMS deserting you".


----------



## lisha (Sep 6, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> It wasn't her plan.. It was her last shift until the baby came. Well 4 am came and she thought she peed herself.. Then got up and was like wait a minute here this isn't pee... Wakes up her partner and says hey dude I gotta go,, I'm in labor.



WOW  That's crazy! But that's kind of cool too. Has anyone known of someone being pushed out because it was obvious that she couldn't handle working during her pregnancy? Like she was just in complete denial of her situation.


----------



## lisha (Sep 9, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> An example of "Never place EMS above family. You're always one back injury away from EMS deserting you".



*two-thumbs up* for that statement!


----------



## emt11 (Sep 11, 2013)

My company has a light duty program for injured and pregnant employees. From what I've been told and seen, most of the companies in the area have a light duty program. Though it is a question you should ask when you get your numbers and an interview.


----------



## HumLife (Sep 22, 2013)

*Pregnancy and EMS*

I worked till I was 38 1/2 weeks pregnant in a 911 system.  This was my fourth child.  I was pulled out of the ambulance when I was barely three months with my previous employer.  This one only insisted I wear my Class A uniform the entire time and let them know when I thought I was going to have to step out for the safety of the baby.  If you are healthy and your pregnancy is healthy than by all means stay as working as long as you want.


----------



## unleashedfury (Sep 22, 2013)

lisha said:


> WOW  That's crazy! But that's kind of cool too. Has anyone known of someone being pushed out because it was obvious that she couldn't handle working during her pregnancy? Like she was just in complete denial of her situation.



My ex with the pregnancy of our second child. She was a nurse but was having problems with lifting and moving patients properly without having false labors and contractions. It got to the point where her boss said that baby is way more important than this place Your off the schedule till he's born.


----------

